# Turbo... Manifold...Or something else?



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

My 2011 Cruze starts fine, drives, bit makes a almost nonstop rattling noise when it's running. Its power isn't like it used to be, difficult to get it up to speed on the highway. I think the mpg is down a little, but nothing crazy at all. Heat ND ac are working perfect, and it's not leaking a thing. I just don't know how to diagnose this issue. Where do I start?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

We're probably going to need a bit more to go off. Can the noise be isolated to a specific area in the engine bay, or is it noticeable from exhaust area under the car? 

Videos are sometimes a helpful diagnostic, if you can do so.


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> We're probably going to need a bit more to go off. Can the noise be isolated to a specific area in the engine bay, or is it noticeable from exhaust area under the car?
> 
> Videos are sometimes a helpful diagnostic, if you can do so.


It's difficult to pinpoint the exact noise location... But I would say it's more on the driver's side than anything. It's definitely loudest on initial start up, sometimes gets quieter the more I drive, and annoying as anything when it's idling. Here's a video...

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwR_IV3lQHKvdXlGNFVSekFGV0U


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like an exhaust leak around the turbo/exhaust manifold from here unless that's the turbo itself. I also heard a hissing noise like an air leak. As you move to the belt side, I thought I heard the spring for the serpentine belt tensioner rattling. 

Your coolant tank is also empty. I suspect you have a leaking water pump. Top that off with Dexcool and see if it continues to lose coolant. That is covered under a 10 yr/150,000 mile extended warranty.


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like an exhaust leak around the turbo/exhaust manifold from here. As you move to the belt side, I thought I heard the spring for the serpentine belt tensioner rattling.
> 
> Your coolant tank is also empty. I suspect you have a leaking water pump. Top that off with Dexcool and see if it continues to lose coolant. That is covered under a 10 yr/150,000 mile extended warranty.


Forgot an important note...this video is a week old and I forgot to post it... There was a leak in a hose off of the coolant tank, I replaced it, filled the tank, and hasn't leaked since. The noise however and everything else is exactly the same. I should probably redo the video this morning with the updated hose installed


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like an exhaust leak around the turbo/exhaust manifold from here unless that's the turbo itself. I also heard a hissing noise like an air leak. As you move to the belt side, I thought I heard the spring for the serpentine belt tensioner rattling.
> 
> Your coolant tank is also empty. I suspect you have a leaking water pump. Top that off with Dexcool and see if it continues to lose coolant. That is covered under a 10 yr/150,000 mile extended warranty.


2 new videos. Like I said, this is after I fixed the leaking hose, and have been driving it for a bit with no issues besides the noise/loss of power/annoyed wife (lol)

First video is another tour around the engine. Second video is me revving the engine.

Thank you again

1 - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwR_IV3lQHKvandPRUhIR3ViMTA/view?usp=drivesdk

2 - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwR_IV3lQHKvQVhsRGMtaWZoZVE/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

One more question...automatic or manual?


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> One more question...automatic or manual?


Auto
121000 miles

Thank you again


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I recommend a visit to a muffler shop. Either the head pipe is loose at the manifold or the flex joint has rotted through.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah yes, I see the leaky hose now...didn't see it on the little phone screen this morning.

It certainly sounds regular enough to be an exhaust leak to me, as I thought this morning. It's very regular in timing.

It depends what I listen to it with, but if it were less regular in timing, I'd almost think it's coming from the area where the engine meets the transmission, like a flex plate. Typically that's a very inconsistent rattle though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKYkN_ezqAU

My advice, like Robby's, would be to pull that heat shield off the turbo or take it to an exhaust shop and go from there. It still sounds like there's an air leak.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like an exhaust leak around the turbo/exhaust manifold from here unless that's the turbo itself. I also heard a hissing noise like an air leak. As you move to the belt side, I thought I heard the spring for the serpentine belt tensioner rattling.
> 
> Your coolant tank is also empty. I suspect you have a leaking water pump. Top that off with Dexcool and see if it continues to lose coolant. That is covered under a 10 yr/150,000 mile extended warranty.


Oh my goodness you are the car doctor....:yahoo:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Take a look underneath. In some cases when the turbo goes out, it sends exhaust though a plastic oil return line. When the line melts, you end up with a loud exhaust leak.


----------

